# Merida



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

ronb172 said:


> Thanks RV. Wife and I are looking at moving to Merida area. Flying down this summer to check out the heat and area. Would love to hear from folks living in Merida.


Mérida is a great location if you can take the heat. There are tons of free and cheap cultural events and mellow locals. I'm moving to Merida in 2 months, after checking it out for several months in the summer and winter. Some random recommendations:


Visit the more "normal" neighborhoods in addition to the centro histórico. While many people like the colonial homes, there's a lot more to Mérida than that. 
Look at local sources to get a sense of real rents and house prices, like the Diario de Yucatán. Don't look just at sites created by or aimed at expats, where the prices can be inflated. Example: I'm renting a 3-bedroom, 2.5 bath home with a small pool from a local in a quiet, "exclusive" neighborhood for the same price that an expat landlord wanted to charge me for a one-bedroom home with dubious plumbing on a noisy centro street.
Stop by the Merida English Language Library on Monday nights at 7 to meet locals as well as other expats (it's Spanish-English conversation night).


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I appreciate that Gupi. I have contacted Yucatan Premier and will meet with them. I have also contacted a lawyer in town there, dont' have their info in front of me, to see about how much it would cost to guide me through all the paperwork. I think I have a good idea how to do it all, but I want to be sure. Thanks again. Looking forward to the heat. They say it may snow here today.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Posts moved from Chapala thread.


----------

